# Mosque at Ground Zero



## Geek (Jun 8, 2010)

*Here’s a man you’ve probably never heard of, but you MAY or MAY NOT be really glad you listened to. I found it interesting*.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 8, 2010)

all muslims are not bad, as a matter of fact, some muslims died in the 9-11 attack (and no I am not talking about the 'pilots' of the plane)


----------



## xjackie83 (Jun 8, 2010)

I didn't finish watching the video because I tend to balk at anything that could be propaganda. I will say that the most important thing is that we get a memorial built for the people who died that day. They deserve that honor.

I think it would be awesome if there was some sort of multi-cultural/religious center at ground zero. Where people of all religions, cultures, and backgrounds could go to celebrate who they are. Turn a place of hate/tragedy, into a place of joy and happiness.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 8, 2010)

I agree with the comments. I understand why people would be opposed to it but i feel like this idiot is claiming that all Muslims are terrorists and its not fair. Some Muslims died as well in the attacks.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok, seriously tho, this rubbish?

1. 9/11 has not been investigated properly to this day. We still don't know if the ppl who were accused of carrying it out indeed did carry it out.

2. There is no "Islamization" of anywhere taking place. If ppl want to worship in a form other than Christianity it is their right and freedom to do so.

3. Muslims aren't terrorists, terrorist ideals go AGAINST what we believe in. Suicide bombings go AGAINST what we believe in. And what exactly is a terrorist? I could pull examples from CURRENT events that I find to be terrorist, and pull examples from HISTORY of terrorism. Hell, AMERICA was built on by terrorism of several peoples.

4. Why not put a put such a center on a site of so much pain? So that ppl could come together and UNDERSTAND each other better. Walk alonside each other, talk to each other? Why is THAT something to be afraid of?

5. If "Islamization" is the goal, then at least there would be one place, easy to infiltrate where we could keep tabs on the propoganda, terrorist, hate everybody machine that seems to be Islam, furthered by those suicide bombing-plane hijacking, nutters that seems to be Muslims...

But seriously a blatant showcase of such HATRED, I expect more here.


----------



## Darla (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't know Tony I think there are a lot of things this guys says that the average American would reject.

First of all the categorical assertion that it is Islam that is behind the events of 911. To my knowledge it was a terrorist group that planned and executed this atrocity. Many Muslim clerics rejected the action and condemned it as they rightfully should have.

I don't know I would agree with his assertion that the UN is pro-Islam either. There are a number of countries that have sanctions against them (eg. Iran) for things that they have done. Similar things to what Israel has done, not to get on their case.

All that being said I do not like the idea of ANY religious place of worship near Ground Zero. Religious zealotry has been the source of a lot of problems in the US for a while. That place, the World Trade Center was a place of business. Place a monument to the event on that location and reuse that location as it was originally intended. We need to move on.


----------



## Geek (Jun 8, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u127/Aprill849/sw50sw8sw578.gif
all muslims are not bad, as a matter of fact, some muslims died in the 9-11 attack (and no I am not talking about the 'pilots' of the plane)




Yes, your right.





Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Ok, seriously tho, this rubbish?But seriously a blatant showcase of such HATRED, I expect more here.




Oh, I never once said I agree with this guy, only found it to be interesting. It's called tolerance for all sides, right? I only posted this up to bring out a nice conversation, nothing else. Call me the Messenger Guy









Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

I don't know Tony I think there are a lot of things this guys says that the average American would reject.
First of all the categorical assertion that it is Islam that is behind the events of 911. To my knowledge it was a terrorist group that planned and executed this atrocity. Many Muslim clerics rejected the action and condemned it as they rightfully should have.

I don't know I would agree with his assertion that the UN is pro-Islam either. There are a number of countries that have sanctions against them (eg. Iran) for things that they have done. Similar things to what Israel has done, not to get on their case.

All that being said I do not like the idea of ANY religious place of worship near Ground Zero. Religious zealotry has been the source of a lot of problems in the US for a while. That place, the World Trade Center was a place of business. Place a monument to the event on that location and reuse that location as it was originally intended. We need to move on.




Again, just looking for an interesting discussion.


----------



## Darla (Jun 8, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Tony-admin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Again, just looking for an interesting discussion.





and i think its great you posted this. I didn't realize (as a probably like a lot of people too) that they were even discussing this.


----------



## perlanga (Jun 8, 2010)

What an idiot. I don't mind any mosque being built NEARBY ground zero, but I don't think any religious place of worship should be built on it, it should be a nuetral place. This seems like reverse discrimination as well as dumb sterotyping on his part.


----------



## internetchick (Jun 8, 2010)

I am not sure why I might be glad to listen to this guy. I could listen to a KKK rally and not be glad I listened to it. I think there is a difference between hearing all sides, and giving a voice to ignorance.


----------



## Geek (Jun 8, 2010)

I changed my opening thread text to:





Quote:


Hereâ€™s a man youâ€™ve probably never heard of, but you MAY or MAY NOT be really glad you listened to. I found it interesting. 







Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

I am not sure why I might be glad to listen to this guy. I could listen to a KKK rally and not be glad I listened to it. I think there is a difference between hearing all sides, and giving a voice to ignorance.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you Leticia. That was my point.


----------



## Geek (Jun 9, 2010)

So, then...is it safe to say that most Americans would be proponents of building a mosque at ground zero?

Gimme thoughts.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 9, 2010)

Would you feel better if it were a church? Or a synagogue? What about a Mandir? A Bhuddist temple?


----------



## Geek (Aug 14, 2010)

I would feel better if it wasn't a Mosque. It's my opinion and we'll leave it at that.


----------



## StakeEdward (Aug 14, 2010)

It's not being built at Ground Zero; it's being built a few blocks away. As such, I find the violent opposition fairly ignorant, especially as most people opposing the mosque would find no problem with a church or synagogue being built there.

I agree that Ground Zero itself should be neutral. There is no reason for any place of worship to be built directly on it. I would find even a church to be somewhat offensive.


----------



## Aprill (Aug 14, 2010)

I think no place of worship should be there if we cant respect everyone's religions.


----------



## Doya G (Aug 15, 2010)

In Islam, we are always taught to respect other races, and religions.

how come we dont get the same respect?


----------



## jodevizes (Aug 15, 2010)

Sadly because there are many forms of Islam and most are very distasteful. Because the men cannot control themselves, women have to cover themselves and peer through a stupid little grille. Girls, nay baby girls have their genitals mutilated. Just because you may have had sex with some boy. you then have to go get your hymen replaced before getting married as your man who has probably been putting it around has to marry a virgin. Because you are a girl, you cannot go to school. In Saudi, if you are a girl, you are not allowed to drive and carrying a Bible is illegal. If you are a Christian in Egypt and you have a baby, it must be registered as a muslim or you cannot get it an ID card, passport, school, health care etc.

If you are a western girl you are treated like a whore. This is personal experience in Morocco. There doesn't seem to be much appetite for integrating into western society unless it is the west changing their rules and laws.

You will also find some of this terrible behaviour amongst fundamentalist christians some of who are pro life and will kill you if you don't agree and the fundamentalist jews who want to run a wire around a whole area so that they can beat their own strict laws.

I would place the whole bunch of these people who want to live their lives according to books that were written a couple of thousand years ago on a big space rocket and send off into space to seek their god. At least they will be closer.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 15, 2010)

I think that man is making a confusion between the religion, and what sadly some people make of it. So i agree with Aprill, if we can't respect each other's religions, then i think any sort of religious building there would be unwise.


----------



## Lucy (Aug 15, 2010)

who is this dude?

christians, muslims, jews, atheists... people of all religion and all walks of life died in 9/11. if someone wants to mark it spiritually then that's kind of fitting. i'd be suprised if this isn't followed by other places of worship being put there.

jodevizes, you have a lot of generalisations in your post and i think some of our users might be a tad offended. islam is not "distasteful". it's actually a peaceful religion. what you're actually referring to is chauvanistic men who are suppressing women in the name of religion, and so getting away with it more. people like that would exist with or without religion. it's just with religion, it gets less attention.

and yes, in general in the east there is a problem with women's lib. in that, it hasn't really happened there yet. but that's not for us to judge them on just because we are so liberated ourselves. it's a deeper issue, from an engrained conservative culture (just look at the attitudes towards homosexuality also) that will take a long time to change. they just aren't there yet, and it's nobody's fault. yes it's to do with religion. but it's also about culture, about government, about freedom. these things take time.

not all religious believers are fundamentalist, anti-feminist raving loonies. some of them are, some of them aren't- there are atheists who are horribly sexist too. i think you've made some statements that are very unfair and the sorts of views you're professing only encourages the kind of xenophobia our society is developing towards islam.

/soapbox.


----------



## sooperficial (Aug 15, 2010)

People like the man in this video are EXACTLY why the world hates Americans. We seem to have forgotten that this county was founded by people who sought freedom to practice their religion of choice in peace. "One nation under God. Indivisible, with liberty and justice FOR ALL."

Ughhhhhh If ignorance is bliss then why is this man so upset? He is clearly ignorant. There are zealots and crazies from all religions, ethnicities and political affiliations. THOSE people are the problem.

There should be a neutral memorial built there. One that reminds us that HUMAN BEINGS did this to each other. We need to respect our fellow man, whatever their background is.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 15, 2010)

This isn't the first time an appeal to incite ill will was made in these forums and good conscience prevailed. So thank God most of us aren't bigots, prejudiced, or easily swayed by ignorance and hatred.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Aug 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This isn't the first time an appeal to incite ill will was made in these forums and good conscience prevailed. So thank God most of us aren't bigots, prejudiced, or easily swayed by ignorance and hatred. Agreed. There are good and bad people, from all walks of life, religions, ages, genders and races. It's a simple person who wants to try to make it black and white and as easy as seeing one religion as the "bad guys" but time to grow up people, it's NOT that simple.
Some PEOPLE are good, some PEOPLE are bad. Trying to get any more specific than that is a losing game for everyone.

jodevizes - I'm not a Muslim, nor do I identify with any organized religion, but I found your comments incredibly ignorant and offensive. Varied opinions are I'm sure welcome here, but please keep hate speech to yourself.


----------



## Doya G (Aug 16, 2010)

alot of people confuse between Islam and Tradition.

most of the rules that come in Saudi are more of tradition than Islam.

I know what are the forbidden stuff, and if i'm in doubt, i just rely on my intentions, cuz thats what really matters in Islam and in the Quran.

Allah have said it in his book multiple times, its all about the intentions.

if anyone have stated to me that this is forbidden, i always say show me where its written in the Quran. i only believe what is written on it. and i go by it.

Allah have created Islam to be a religion of easy and understanding, and there is nothing he has not forbidden that he has not given reason to it.

I've never hated Americans or Westerns, i have met alot who respect me and respect my religion. i get also alot of envies about how i have something so strong to believe in. and yes, i get alot of questions about Islam, and we always answer in the best way we can, whether they believe it or not, that's up to them. i mainly answered a curiosity of theirs.


----------



## Karren (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd say just build a 7-11.... Everyone of all races, colors, creeds, religions can go there to enjoy a slurpy!!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 17, 2010)

lol @ karren! gah this is a controversial issue..IMO it comes down to respect for other people, but i dont think Islam should be praised just because the terrorists were muslim/islam..i agree that ground zero should be a neutral place &amp; honor the lives lost. for the most part, people are pretty openminded &amp; understanding of other peoples' beliefs and thats how we should be, that's how we have to be these days..otherwise who knows what the world would be like!


----------



## Doya G (Aug 17, 2010)

Originally Posted by *jodevizes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sadly because there are many forms of Islam and most are very distasteful. Because the men cannot control themselves, women have to cover themselves and peer through a stupid little grille. Girls, nay baby girls have their genitals mutilated. Just because you may have had sex with some boy. you then have to go get your hymen replaced before getting married as your man who has probably been putting it around has to marry a virgin. Because you are a girl, you cannot go to school. In Saudi, if you are a girl, you are not allowed to drive and carrying a Bible is illegal. If you are a Christian in Egypt and you have a baby, it must be registered as a muslim or you cannot get it an ID card, passport, school, health care etc.
If you are a western girl you are treated like a whore. This is personal experience in Morocco. There doesn't seem to be much appetite for integrating into western society unless it is the west changing their rules and laws.

You will also find some of this terrible behaviour amongst fundamentalist christians some of who are pro life and will kill you if you don't agree and the fundamentalist jews who want to run a wire around a whole area so that they can beat their own strict laws.

I would place the whole bunch of these people who want to live their lives according to books that were written a couple of thousand years ago on a big space rocket and send off into space to seek their god. At least they will be closer.

wow.. it seems you are really misinformed or had real bad experiences.i would love to be your Muslim friend. show you what my life is like.

I can't speak for other people. you will find bad Muslims and good ones. as the case with all religions and nationalities.

Al Hamdullilah my life is a good one. I chose to wear my Hijab because i believe it protects me. ppl around respects me and i dont hear crap. seriously.

I have loving family and friends. My parents believe in Democracy, my dad would never enforce a rule on me. yes they are over protective sometimes but i know they do it out of love.

I am allowed to make my own decisions. like what career i choose, whom i am to marry. i have lots of guy friends. all with respect.

i drive, we own cars. the girls in our family are allowed to go out and drive. we go shopping, dine outside, go to the movies. we have mixed family wedding parties. we dance.

Again i say its Tradition. depends on where you are from and what family. yes, most traditions are based on Islam but it still depends on how they are interpreted.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

This is a great discussion. Even though MuT usually doesn't allow religion to be discussed (we may have to change these rules), I love learning about Muslim lifestyle as I'll be the first to know admit that I don't know much about it. Doya, you sound extremely nice, intelligent and mature. It's really nice to hear more about the good side of being a Muslim, instead of constantly thinking of those terrorists who were Islamic extremists...who were those flying airplanes into our buildings killing 3,000 people in the name of their "version" of Islam. It's definitely is NOT fair that many Americans group all believers of Islam into one category which are part of the terrorist extremists. We all have opinions about the Mosque near ground zero, one thing I do know is that there should be tolerance on both sides this argument of whether or not to put it there.





Originally Posted by *Doya G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

wow.. it seems you are really misinformed or had real bad experiences.i would love to be your Muslim friend. show you what my life is like.

I can't speak for other people. you will find bad Muslims and good ones. as the case with all religions and nationalities.

Al Hamdullilah my life is a good one. I chose to wear my Hijab because i believe it protects me. ppl around respects me and i dont hear crap. seriously.

I have loving family and friends. My parents believe in Democracy, my dad would never enforce a rule on me. yes they are over protective sometimes but i know they do it out of love.

I am allowed to make my own decisions. like what career i choose, whom i am to marry. i have lots of guy friends. all with respect.

i drive, we own cars. the girls in our family are allowed to go out and drive. we go shopping, dine outside, go to the movies. we have mixed family wedding parties. we dance.

Again i say its Tradition. depends on where you are from and what family. yes, most traditions are based on Islam but it still depends on how they are interpreted.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. Too bad people are so misinformed but there are some parts of this country where the media is so one sided that I dont even blame people for thinking so negatively. I dont listen to the news in the US because its all crap anyways.

Originally Posted by *Doya G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow.. it seems you are really misinformed or had real bad experiences.i would love to be your Muslim friend. show you what my life is like.

I can't speak for other people. you will find bad Muslims and good ones. as the case with all religions and nationalities.

Al Hamdullilah my life is a good one. I chose to wear my Hijab because i believe it protects me. ppl around respects me and i dont hear crap. seriously.

I have loving family and friends. My parents believe in Democracy, my dad would never enforce a rule on me. yes they are over protective sometimes but i know they do it out of love.

I am allowed to make my own decisions. like what career i choose, whom i am to marry. i have lots of guy friends. all with respect.

i drive, we own cars. the girls in our family are allowed to go out and drive. we go shopping, dine outside, go to the movies. we have mixed family wedding parties. we dance.

Again i say its Tradition. depends on where you are from and what family. yes, most traditions are based on Islam but it still depends on how they are interpreted.


----------



## Darla (Aug 17, 2010)

I read an interesting article about this recently. It really goes to what really constitutes being called Ground Zero. The reality is the twin towers toppling caused damages to buildings that housed businesses and religious institutions blocks away from where the airplanes struck the towers.

The notion that this mosque is somehow a part of the "Ground Zero" memorial is probably as true as the New York Dolls Gentleman's Club being called the "Ground Zero" Gentleman's Club. (which is a real business near the location of the mosque)


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 17, 2010)

Why not make the "ground zero" area a beautiful park - everyone can come and enjoy the fresh grass, flowers, trees, etc.

Why does any religious building/site have to be in this area. After all, it is religion that caused this awful situation in the first place.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 17, 2010)

Its not even ON Ground Zero. Its like 2-3 blocks away so people need to be clear about where it is.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Found this image online:

You be the judge of whether it's Ground Zero or not:


----------



## internetchick (Aug 17, 2010)

I don't think it is.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 17, 2010)

I say not. I think its because im from NYC and I just consider it being ON IT.


----------



## AudreyNola (Aug 17, 2010)

Originally Posted by *jodevizes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sadly because there are many forms of Islam and most are very distasteful. Because the men cannot control themselves, women have to cover themselves and peer through a stupid little grille. Girls, nay baby girls have their genitals mutilated. Just because you may have had sex with some boy. you then have to go get your hymen replaced before getting married as your man who has probably been putting it around has to marry a virgin. Because you are a girl, you cannot go to school. In Saudi, if you are a girl, you are not allowed to drive and carrying a Bible is illegal. If you are a Christian in Egypt and you have a baby, it must be registered as a muslim or you cannot get it an ID card, passport, school, health care etc.
If you are a western girl you are treated like a whore. This is personal experience in Morocco. There doesn't seem to be much appetite for integrating into western society unless it is the west changing their rules and laws.

You will also find some of this terrible behaviour amongst fundamentalist christians some of who are pro life and will kill you if you don't agree and the fundamentalist jews who want to run a wire around a whole area so that they can beat their own strict laws.

I would place the whole bunch of these people who want to live their lives according to books that were written a couple of thousand years ago on a big space rocket and send off into space to seek their god. At least they will be closer.

I want to defend this comment because there is alot of truth in it, I don't think she was being hateful. I think she was saying that any religion has it's extremists that can get carried away. There are currently still truly horrible and sexist rules and practices in many cultures and religions. To say that jodevizes is ignorant or misinformed is untrue. Different Islamic groups have different interpretations, some puritanical and conservative and some more modern and liberal. 
As to building the mosque... this would be a non-issue if it were a church and that is disgusting. I think because of the many interpretations of Islam it can create more fear of the unknown because when someone says they are Muslim that might not give a clear understanding of their beliefs. Of course we can't tolerate religious freedom if it endangers the lives of citizens but this is not the religion of Islam on trail here, there are over a thousand mosques here in the US. They want a community center and a place to worship, not to disrespect the lives of those who died on 9/11.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 17, 2010)

Doya, I wish you luck as I am disillusioned to help the misinformed people who say "I want to know more," but won't hesitate to begin with ridicule rather than research, reason or respect. Because their intentions are unpure. For every explanation you present, they will present argument of ignorance to distract you. But like I said, I wish you luck. May Allah guide you and reward you for your troubles.

At the end of the day, we say "Lakum Deenukum Walya-deen." Remember that and good luck.

And with that I'm no longer responding to this thread.


----------



## Lucy (Aug 17, 2010)

Originally Posted by *AudreyNola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I want to defend this comment because there is alot of truth in it, I don't think she was being hateful. I think she was saying that any religion has it's extremists that can get carried away. There are currently still truly horrible and sexist rules and practices in many cultures and religions. To say that jodevizes is ignorant or misinformed is untrue. Different Islamic groups have different interpretations, some puritanical and conservative and some more modern and liberal. i just want to highlight that everyone that has come back at jo's comments have been agreeing yes, that every religion has its extremists, but that those are the fault of types of PEOPLE rather than religion.



just as there are more conservative and extremist christians, jews, hindus... there are more conservative muslims. but it's not necessarily a religious problem.
we're agreeing that every religion has its extremists. but that it's not the religion's fault.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

I'll shall bow out from this conversation since there are unnecessary personal attacks coming my way. Good luck and I won't visiting this thread again.


----------



## Darla (Aug 17, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Tony-admin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'll shall bow out from this conversation since there are unnecessary personal attacks coming my way. Good luck and I won't visiting this thread again. awww poor Tony!


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 18, 2010)

Its kind of hard when you read her first sentence to think of anything other than being hateful but again it is the internet and sometimes things dont read like what was meant.

I also think this conversation has been pretty civil so I dont see why people cant continue to post. I guess the rest of us can continue.

Originally Posted by *AudreyNola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I want to defend this comment because there is alot of truth in it, I don't think she was being hateful. I think she was saying that any religion has it's extremists that can get carried away. There are currently still truly horrible and sexist rules and practices in many cultures and religions. To say that jodevizes is ignorant or misinformed is untrue. Different Islamic groups have different interpretations, some puritanical and conservative and some more modern and liberal. 
As to building the mosque... this would be a non-issue if it were a church and that is disgusting. I think because of the many interpretations of Islam it can create more fear of the unknown because when someone says they are Muslim that might not give a clear understanding of their beliefs. Of course we can't tolerate religious freedom if it endangers the lives of citizens but this is not the religion of Islam on trail here, there are over a thousand mosques here in the US. They want a community center and a place to worship, not to disrespect the lives of those who died on 9/11.


----------



## AudreyNola (Aug 18, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i just want to highlight that everyone that has come back at jo's comments have been agreeing yes, that every religion has its extremists, but that those are the fault of types of PEOPLE rather than religion.




just as there are more conservative and extremist christians, jews, hindus... there are more conservative muslims. but it's not necessarily a religious problem.
we're agreeing that every religion has its extremists. but that it's not the religion's fault.

Couldn't agree more!




My defense of her comment was to point out that the examples she gave are actualities for some people.


----------



## Lucy (Aug 18, 2010)

ah i totally misread you! sorry audrey!


----------



## Doya G (Aug 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Doya, I wish you luck as I am disillusioned to help the misinformed people who say "I want to know more," but won't hesitate to begin with ridicule rather than research, reason or respect. Because their intentions are unpure. For every explanation you present, they will present argument of ignorance to distract you. But like I said, I wish you luck. May Allah guide you and reward you for your troubles.
At the end of the day, we say "Lakum Deenukum Walya-deen." Remember that and good luck.

And with that I'm no longer responding to this thread.

looool. its ok. we can at least try. if everyone held their tongue saying its impossible, then we would never be heard.
i'm not preaching or trying to convert anyone. am not even trying to argue the opposite way. i'm merely stating what my life is about.

Tony shouldn't feel this way.

We will meet alot of people who truly believes in what they believe in.

when i replied to jodevizes, i wasn't truly upset. i was just showing a side of Islam that was not heard of. that's the part i grew up in.

and yes, i do blame it on the media. they only show the ugly side of Arabs and Islam.

Take Sudan for instance. though i am Sudanese, i dont go much there, and all we see in TV are hungry black ppl. living in tents and stuff.

i was freakingly shocked when i went back home. it is nothing like on tv!!

for one, there is no war going on. not as bad as they make it seem. ppl are at peace, they are out enjoying their times, its full of cafes and good places to hang out in! i have not seen a single tent! and ppl wear nice clothes and stuff.

oooh and they love makeup! i think i should get them all here in this forum! lool.

anyhoo.. i am mostly online, anyone interested can always pm me. i'd be happy to answer any questions about Islam. i will never get offended or upset. life is too short for that anyway.

and in the end, we are all ppl with feelings and emotions. race, color, religion does not matter.


----------



## jodevizes (Aug 23, 2010)

I think I have the answer. How about they give all the money to the Pakistan Flood Appeal, that way they will look really good and they can carry on using the building, as they already do, for worship and by the time they have saved up the money for the rebuild, things may have died down.

Lets face it those poor people in Pakistan need all the help they can get.


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 23, 2010)

Pakistan? How easy is it to forget Haiti?


----------



## perlanga (Aug 23, 2010)

Based on the pic that Tony posted that doesn't look like it's on ground zero. I feel really bad for all the people who are misinformed about the Islamic religion. I grew up in an area with a very high Islamic/Muslim population and met several students at my university and in no way did I feel like the women were oppressed. I think that there is absolutely nothing wrong with building a mosque at that site in the pic, everyone deserves freedom of worship in the country and anything less for Muslims is unacceptable.

I'm starting to feel like it may not actually be a good idea now, because I'm worried that worshippers who go to this mosque might be taunted, harassed, or maybe even hurt by ignorant people!


----------



## Andi (Aug 23, 2010)

I donÂ´t think it should be built, because look at what troubles it has already caused! From what I hear, the majority of Americans is against it (IÂ´m talking about the recent poll), so most likely politicians will find a way to interfere, or blow the issue way out of proportion and turn it into an election topic.

Also, since this issue became public, the prejudices and hatred towards Muslims have already made a huge comeback, right? Actually building this mosque would probably make things even worse. The whole war/terrorist/Islam issue is still going strong in the US, as long as thatÂ´s the case there is no way ultra conservatives are going to change their minds about whether or not Islam is a peaceful religion.


----------



## internetchick (Aug 23, 2010)

Sorry Andi, but I don't get that line of thinking at all. Not build it because of what trouble? As long as the bigots make enough noise we shouldn't rock the boat? The noisiest don't necessarily represent the majority. They are simply the noisiest.

Look at everything that happened during the civil rights era. Should people have just backed off because it was too much trouble?


----------



## amandak695 (Aug 27, 2010)

Originally Posted by *xjackie83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didn't finish watching the video because I tend to balk at anything that could be propaganda. I will say that the most important thing is that we get a memorial built for the people who died that day. They deserve that honor. 
I think it would be awesome if there was some sort of multi-cultural/religious center at ground zero. Where people of all religions, cultures, and backgrounds could go to celebrate who they are. Turn a place of hate/tragedy, into a place of joy and happiness.

I also think so.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 27, 2010)

The scariest thing about all of this are all the REAL crazies coming out. That guy who stabbed the cab driver yesterday is just the tip of the iceberg. Im going to avoid that area because of the crazy protesters.


----------

